# SHENZHEN | Zhuoyue Boyi House | 150m x 4 | 100m | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc








__





【官网】#卓越柏奕府#龙华住宅 ——卓越柏奕府楼盘详情！户型图 价格！_项目_区间_单价


户型为建面约108-125㎡平3-4房，精装交付。 【龙华卓越柏奕府项目售楼部咨询/预约热线📞 400-811-3080（官方）】 柏奕府的户型虽然面积都不算太大，但是都有很大的 客厅+餐厅…




www.sohu.com





Located in Longhua District










02/04/22 by 夜雨寄北


----------

